# Usage of hotglue in frog tank, safe or not?



## Phototw4t (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay so I've made an island out of small bits of slate (cleaned properly & safe, don't worry) for my mossy frogs tank but over time, as it gets used the slate keeps falling down to the bottom of the tank and I'd like a more permenant structure.

I was thinking of using a hotglue gun to stick the slate together which would mean less slate would be required :2thumb: but before I start making it, I was wondering if the glue would be safe to use (ie is it toxic in the water) and would it hold together under the water or would it fall apart?

If it's not safe or not usable for underwater use, what other options to hold the slate together do I have?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Phototw4t said:


> Okay so I've made an island out of small bits of slate (cleaned properly & safe, don't worry) for my mossy frogs tank but over time, as it gets used the slate keeps falling down to the bottom of the tank and I'd like a more permenant structure.
> 
> I was thinking of using a hotglue gun to stick the slate together which would mean less slate would be required :2thumb: but before I start making it, I was wondering if the glue would be safe to use (ie is it toxic in the water) and would it hold together under the water or would it fall apart?
> 
> If it's not safe or not usable for underwater use, what other options to hold the slate together do I have?


Silicon sealant as sold for aquaria is safest- and waterproof- but you will still have to let it cure properly outside of the tank.


----------



## Phototw4t (Feb 11, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Silicon sealant as sold for aquaria is safest- and waterproof- but you will still have to let it cure properly outside of the tank.


Ah right, thanks  What do you mean by letting it cure though? Sorry for the newbie question aha


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah I'd use silicon too, it's the safest bet.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Phototw4t said:


> Ah right, thanks  What do you mean by letting it cure though? Sorry for the newbie question aha


Don't be sorry, it's a reasonable question! For a while during and after silicon sets, it releases a lot of smelly noxious chemical gases. After a couple of days or so it's fine to use in the tank.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If this is for use in a tank that already contains frogs, then consider using either Gold Label pond sealant, this will actually cure under water, and is safe from the word go as it doesn't give off any fumes or toxic chemicals even whilst curing.

Ade


----------



## Phototw4t (Feb 11, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't be sorry, it's a reasonable question! For a while during and after silicon sets, it releases a lot of smelly noxious chemical gases. After a couple of days or so it's fine to use in the tank.


Ah right, thanks again 


Wolfenrook said:


> If this is for use in a tank that already contains frogs, then consider using either Gold Label pond sealant, this will actually cure under water, and is safe from the word go as it doesn't give off any fumes or toxic chemicals even whilst curing.
> 
> Ade


Thanks Ade, I'll consider using that if we don't have any silicon sealant already in the house


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

i just finished a viv all lined wiv slate I used aquamate is £4 on ebay is a big sealant size.
was safe to use after a day curing off, there is no movement and I covered the gaps in-between with moss stuck with the same stuff..
my WTF`S have been in it now for a few weeks and all is good


----------



## Phototw4t (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help  I'll be use to post a picture or two once this mini project is complete!


----------

